# Problèmes de lecture video sur Apple tv (écran noir)



## helpe (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens de connecter mon bel Apple tv tout neuf sur la prise HDMI qui va bien. L'installation "à la Mac" s'est faite en un clin d'oeil. Première syncro "aux petits oignons". Bref, tout va bien. SAUF que la plupart des clips video que j'ai dans mon imac (et que je lis sans problème dans iTunes) ne sont pas lus par l'Apple tv... Ou plutot: ils apparaissent dans le cover flow, le son passe nickel, mais j'ai un écran noir...
J'ai essayé de convertir ces clips au format apple tv dans itunes, mais j'ai le message "Un ou plusieurs clips vidéos n'ont pas été convertis car ils étaient déjà au format adéquat".
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce problème ? Quelle est la soluce ?


----------



## ipascm (24 Novembre 2008)

ca sent le divx ou un fichier avi, non MP1-2 ou 4... n'utiliserais tu pas un codec spécifique sur ton mac pour lire tes fichiers?


----------

